# Best way to diet and not lose motivation.



## Vicky88 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've just found one of my mum's old Weight Watchers handbook and I thought I would have a read through.

They have two plans, one where you can eat as much as you like from a specific list of foods and one where you can eat anything, but have a general limit of calories per day (I think this is the original Weight Watchers plan).

I can't decide which one I would prefer, so I was wondering which one would be easier to keep up with?

Usually, when I diet I yo-yo. One day I will eat barely anything so I can eat unhealthy foods the next, and although I know this isn't a good way to do it, I can't seem to grasp the moderation aspect of dieting lol.

I don't wanna start a diet now and in a few weeks time, find myself back where I started (whch is what I usually do!) so I'm just wondering which of these will be easiest for me, so I don't lose motivation after a certain time!


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2006)

I did the points system on WW last year with great success! It was an easy to follow plan that didn't restrict your foods, but did provoke you to make better choices and moderate intake. The other plan worked well for other women I knew, but I couldn't limit myself to the foods you are allowed to eat on that plan. 

You won't lose motivation once you start seeing results. Unfortuantly that's the part about dieting that takes the longest. Stick to it, stay committed and think about the payoff.

and remember.... 
*"Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels!" * - It's not politically correct, but having a silly motto pop into your head will at least remind you of your goal.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot Janice! That's a good motto actually, I think that will be helpful!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 3, 2006)

Another saying, which is quite cliche, is "Practice makes perfect". In my mind, this really applies to diet and healthy living. It's hard at first - the first two weeks usually suck bigtime. But knowing there is a light at then end of the tunnel (which there is) makes things a lot better. Rest assured that all your hard work and efforts will not go without reward. Not only will you lose weight, but you will also start to crave healthy foods. You can let yourself enjoy sweets and treats, but everything in moderation. You will notice how crappy this stuff makes you feel once you have been eating healthy for even just a couple weeks.

It is important to keep in mind that you will slip up (I always over eat when I go to my Grannie's!!) but getting to know your triggers is a great way to help control over eating. I always carry a fruit bar or an apple and ALWAYS a bottle of water in my bag. I can't stand being stuck in traffic or out running errands longer than I thought I would be and all the sudden fast food looks pretty appealing!!

Don't feel alone, or like this doesn't happen to everyone else. We all struggle with it. Eat healthy 90% of the time, and 10% of the time enjoy a treat. Trust me, you will feel so much better going out to dinner and really enjoying that steak dinner because you earned it - and you don't have to feel guilty about it!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks again again again Caitlin (is it ok that I call you that btw?).

I've been doing okay so far, not as good as I could but I'm eating a lot less than before. My problem is at night, my parents go to bed early and I'm a late-nighter so I always find myself seeing what we've got in the fridge. But I'm trying so hard not to, it's not hunger or even boredom, it's just a habit I guess. XD


----------



## Wattage (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Thanks again again again Caitlin (is it ok that I call you that btw?).

I've been doing okay so far, not as good as I could but I'm eating a lot less than before. My problem is at night, my parents go to bed early and I'm a late-nighter so I always find myself seeing what we've got in the fridge. But I'm trying so hard not to, it's not hunger or even boredom, it's just a habit I guess. XD_

 
Yes of course it's OK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The important thing is that you are conscious of what you are eating. Even though you may not be eating what you feel is perfect, it sounds like it is a big improvement from before. I struggle with night eating too - I am a snack monster!! I have just tried to find things that I can snack on that fill me up without putting more junk in my trunk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like:

- sliced tomato with drizzled olive oil, cayenne pepper and salt
- apple sauce (unsweetened)
- slice of toast with low-fat cream cheese
- bran muffin (my homemade low fat kind - I will post the recipe in the healthy recipe section for you!)
- Protein shake (made with non-fat yogurt and unsweetend soy milk)


----------



## Tyester (Jul 3, 2006)

I think this was my "tip of the month" I was going to ask... 

Unfortunately there isn't anything other than just sticking to the diet in order to see and earn the results. And it's something I should know better than by now.

On a side note, restricting calories one day(starving yourself) and then allowing cheats the next day is not a good way to diet at all. Following a fairly moderate diet all week, and then picking one day of the week to cheat would be a much better alternative.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I think this was my "tip of the month" I was going to ask... 


On a side note, restricting calories one day(starving yourself) and then allowing cheats the next day is not a good way to diet at all. Following a fairly moderate diet all week, and then picking one day of the week to cheat would be a much better alternative._

 
Thank you Tyster, for this. This is very true. When you restrict calories heavily, your body goes into a "starvation mode" - meaning, it thinks you might not have food for a long time so it considerably slows your metabolism to prepare. Thus, the whole thing seriously messes with your metabolism - the exact reason why yo-yo dieting never works. 

You are much better off eating smaller amounts more often and having one "cheat" day a week.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 4, 2006)

I've dieted off and on in my life with and without my family by my side eating lettuce tacos and what not and I think the most important thing is to just take to slow and be happy.

Like for me, it was REALLY hard to cut out sugars, I'm a teenager, I thrive off of lollipops and crap food. Lately I have swapped soda with water or juice, when I got out I get diet and I normally ONLY have sugar when I'm at the movies thats the one time I say "what the hell...I want peanut M&M's".

Also a useful tip my friend told me is to always get a size smaller then you normally do. If you would normally get a large coke, get a medium coke. Normally I get a venti when I go to starbucks, now I get a grande. Haha

And for me, I think its eaiser when my friends and family don't know. I hate when they know because then they are always mentioning it. "Thats not good for your diet." or "Are you sure you can eat that?" I hate comments like that, they bring me down.

Just take it slow, and don't be afraid to slip up every now and then, pepperoni pizza with extra cheese happens. HOWEVER what I do to avoid slip ups is this:
Everytime I slip up, I add 25 reps of any exercise to nightly workout so when I look at that brownie I'm thinking "Is it worth 25 extra reps?"

It helps.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Caitlin those bran muffins sound yummy, the recipe would be really helpful.


----------

